# Interview Gone Terribly Wrong!!!



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

I was called for an interview as I applied for a civil post to work for the police. I did go to the interview and I thought that I was going to ace the interview as the other interviewees seemed to do well and said their interviews went well. When I actually entered the room and began answering their questions, I was so nervous for no apparent reason. Maybe I didn't prepare thoroughly or the atmosphere of the place put me off but my interview was terrible! I tried to answer their questions as best I could but I felt that they sensed my nervousness (due to SA) and I actually got the sense that they were cold towards me. When I was asked to do a task on the computer as part of the interview the interviewers kept looking at one another and they did not say a single word to me and I also noticed that some of them looked at me very strangely. I don't know what it was but they did not seem to like me at all and they seemed very cold towards me but to the other applicants they were not like that. It was one of my worst interviews as I really did not do well which was compounded by the unfriendly atmosphere. After the interview was done they said thank you and then I left. They did not even say when they will get back to me. 

I feel like **** at the moment and really upset about it and I am pissed that I wasted my Saturday to go to that ****ty place only to be left humiliated!

Has anyone had any bad experiences with job interviews?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah. Once I spilled coffee on the interviewer and he got burnt and mad and just kicked me out of the store.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Yeah. Once I spilled coffee on the interviewer and he got burnt and mad and just kicked me out of the store.


-chuckles- WOW. hahahah >.< Did u burn his crotch ? xD


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

I can barely get the courage to show up to them. They are torture.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> -chuckles- WOW. hahahah >.< Did u burn his crotch ? xD


Almost lol. It was on his thigh.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Don't think of it as a waste of time. The more interviews you go on, the better you get at them. Probably everyone has had bad interviews. I had one where I was so scared I sat really stiffly in my chair and only answered yes and no to questions. My brain froze and I just did not know what to say. The interviewer kept her poker face, but I noticed that her assistant who was also in the room was trying to hold back from laughing. And there was another interview where I didn't do too badly during the Q&A portion, but then they invited me out to lunch as part of my interview. I got so scared and awkward that I just ate and didn't say anything. This one was the most mortifying one for me and I hope I never get another lunch interview again. 

I had to fail like 6 on-site interviews and a dozen phone interviews before I finally made significant improvement and started passing interviews. I found that the key was to try to relax and treat the interview as a normal conversation rather than an interrogation.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I absolutely bombed an interview at a retail chain recently. I had to sit out for three hours in the middle of a hot room with tons of other people for some random position, and when I was called in, I just blurted out whatever came to mind (due to the pent up nervousness inside me). I obviously didn't do so well, but what made the interview so horrible was that I felt like the interviewer was pissed at me because I was failing. She had this bored look in her face that seemed to say "I don't like you... at all". Well, I waited for 3 hours just to fail an interview, how do you think I feel about it? At least you got a recruiter job and are a well respected member of society, I am so desperate that I can't even get a job at your stupid store.

And to make matters worse, that same interviewer called me months later in the middle of class, demanding that I fill out a survey about the interview process. She even lied to me and said that it was somehow "mandatory" in a rude tone. While I could just say how horrible the whole ordeal was, I just shut my mouth.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I had over 15 interviews and they were all bad like that.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Yeah. Once I spilled coffee on the interviewer and he got burnt and mad and just kicked me out of the store.


he got owned


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

One chick we had to interview dropped the "F" bomb while answering: "Could you describe how you handle conflict at work?"

She was hired anyway.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^ I prefer hiring people like her. At least she's being honest lol.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

yep..

I agree.. as a matter of fact, I laughed when she did it.. I thought it was funny.. she turned red afterwards, and I gave her the thumbs up.

Hell, they were so desperate, they would have hired her regardless.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Am about to go into an interview on Monday, and am already suffering from anticipatory anxiety. I think that if the atmosphere of the place turned you off, then you should not feel ashamed about the interview. You should have the opportunity to work in an environment that makes you comfortable. The interviewer should not make you feel uncomfortable. I am confident that you will land a great job. Every interview is a chance to get better. Your next interview will be much better.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been asked to go for an interview on Monday, but I don't think I can do it.
I feel sick thinking about it, and they're always the same (me not being able to answer their question and just making an idiot of myself) so I'm not sure what the point is.
It's not just one person do the interviewing, either!

I wish I could find a really easy job with no interview required.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had bad interviews.

There was one where I was asked to take a math test in a time period.

I did the math test, but didn't completely finish it. The time ended, but no one came into the room......I went back and finished more of the test. Bad move. I didn't get the job.

They likely had a video camera in the room. :roll.

It was a sales position at the computer store. 

If you have OCD about completing things, don't apply there.


----------

